# Breeding boas



## ROYAL (Feb 6, 2009)

AFTER SOME INFO ON HOW TO BREED BOAS...REGARDING HUMIDTY,,,TIME OF YR,WEIGHTS AND SO ON ...ANY HELP MUCH APPRECIATED :2thumb:


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

to pair boas up what i do is i put one at one end of the room and one at the other end of the room and let them mmet ech other and they must be at least to years old before breeding and just stick them togthr it what i do but make sure they like each other by the stuff i told u

and look what happens


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

motty123 said:


> to pair boas up what i do is i put one at one end of the room and one at the other end of the room and let them mmet ech other and they must be at least to years old before breeding and just stick them togthr it what i do but make sure they like each other by the stuff i told u
> 
> and look what happens


ERM :roll:

This may help 
Boa constrictor Page


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

great pictures motty...i completely forgot about the neck locking speices of boa that keep there genitals under there head.

plus you told me your boas were only 1 year old and only about 3ft long.
what about cooling and such?

Royal i would follow becciboos link.


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> This may help
> Boa constrictor Page


What a site, Thanks very much!

Paul


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

Jomel said:


> What a site, Thanks very much!
> 
> Paul


:gasp:that page was absolutley useless! no offonse


----------

